# Dealing with frustration



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Does anyone have any tips.... 

The dr has put me onto clomid  in the hope that a miracle may occur and one of dh's 30,000 good sperm will reach one of the follies..But i am so frustrtaed with it.. i know that i have got about 9 good follies and no in the bottom of my heart that his guys arent strong enough yet to make it there.. we arent having any active treatment until after christmas and i just feel frustrated with it all..


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Juli
Don't really have any tips other than "don't give up hope". Give the Clomid a chance - miracles can happen.  And although it seems a long time just now until after Christmas, the time for your next active treatment will come round.  Focus on the positive things you can do in the meantime to help get yourself ready for the treatment.  Hang on in there - and, and I am speaking as a very ancient person, remember that your age is on your side!  Ellie.


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks ellie.... i just feel like we arent getting anywhere.. clomid doesnt really agree with me and i cant wait to finish it...

I think i will need to keep everything crossed for my miracle..

Ju x


----------

